
Show HN: Create a Node web app with user authentication in under 10 minutes - hobonumber1
http://nodewebapps.com/2016/12/20/create-a-web-app-with-user-authentication-in-under-10-minutes/
======
benologist
This project downloads 1650 different node modules. With 230 megabytes of 3rd
party modules how do you ensure it's secure now and will stay that way?

------
kafkaesq
Articles like these, while generally quite helpful, should probably be titled:
"How to clone and tweak an app for X in under 10 minutes."

Because that's what they teach you to actually do. OTOH, figuring out how to
"create" such an app, from first principles, without any HOWTO guides... is
much more difficult. And vastly harder to teach.

